# First Time Cyp Bloomers



## fundulopanchax (May 12, 2010)

Here are some Cyp's blooming this season for the first time for me:

Cyp. Victoria, a nice, large flower contributed by the fasciolatum parent







Cyp Inge, another with fasciolatum parentage. I had several of these bloom for the first time this season and flower size was quite variable. This is one of the largest, although not as large as Victoria





Cyp franchetti; I have been growing several seedlings and this is the first to bloom





Cyp (Provisional: GPH Crimson Promise). This is Cyp Gisela x Cyp Maria. We have submitted registration for this name. A very pretty flower, small like both of its parents on a mid-size plant





Cyp (Provisional: GPH Tom Velardi). This is Cyp macranthos alba x Cyp Sabine. We have submitted registration for this name. The flower is huge, just under 10 cm from sepal tip to sepal tip and this is its first time blooming. We chose a very large, attractive flower in honor of Tom who has done so much to popularize Cypripedium keeping, both on the front lines and behind the scenes putting growers together. The flower is larger than Victoria, much larger than Inge, larger than all of my fasciolatum and larger than all of my Sabine with the exception of the oldest plant - its flower is a couple of mm larger than Tom, but Tom should be a growing boy for at least a couple of years.





Should have a few additional first-timers over the next couple of weeks. One bud looks very interesting -

Ron


----------



## smartie2000 (May 13, 2010)

:clap:A perfect Cypripedium to name after Tom Velardi. Congrats!!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 13, 2010)

Awesome! The GPH Tom Velardi especially is a real winner!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2010)

Very nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2010)

Nice to see your breeding efforts moving forward successfully Ron. I think you've done an admirable job straight out of the box. For those of you who don't know it, Ron, along with a number of friends (notably nearby resident Paul Perakos), started a new line of Cyp hybrids back around 2003-04. The plants he has been sharing over the past two springs are the first of those to flower. 

It would not be far fetched to say that his efforts in Cyp hybridization are currently leading the way on the American front. In the past, European growers have taken the lead, although another American, Carson Whitlow, is one of the people responsible for laying the groundwork starting way back in the late 1970's. His early hybrids such as Promises (acaule x formosanum) and Genesis (pubescens x reginae) lead the way for a whole assortment of hybrids currently registered and being developed. Ron's work is pushing Cyp hybridization deeper into complex ones and the possibilities are very exciting indeed!

Kudos to you Ron for carrying the ball on this one! Few would and with your technical knowledge and skill, and above all, enthusiasm, we couldn't have a better leader. That is no lie.


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2010)

Very beautiful flowers!!! Well done :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2010)

Wow, Tom -- what a nice flower to have named after you. And a very nice tribute to Ron!


----------



## McKatelyn (May 14, 2010)

Yes, kudos to Ron indeed. The work he is doing with creating new and better hybrids Cyps really is amazing. My GPH Anna Marie is probably one of my favorites(smells great too!) We really are all very lucky to have him. I personally use his website http://www.gardensatposthill.com/index.htm as the backbone for all my Cyp growing and that includes being successful with deflasked seedlings. Its great to have an expert as a reference who is here in the states because the European climate is so different. Thanks again Ron.


----------



## Dido (May 15, 2010)

The photos are wonderfull and I like your new hybrids. 
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2010)

Being a species nut I really like the franchetti:clap::clap:


How big is that flower Ron? How heat tolerant is this species?


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 15, 2010)

Franchetti is a very nice flower in shape, size and color. I have not seen many but all are quite nice. The flower size is essentially identical to macranthos but the pouch is a bit larger than most (but not all) mac's. The other thing I like about the franchetti's I have seen is that they hold their sepals in less of a "sloped shoulder" stance.

In the past I would have said that franchetti is difficult - and I have lost them in the past. However, now that I use completely inorganic media, the few that I have do very well. They open among the first species and last into October. I wish I had the older ones back in order to grow them properly!

Ron


----------



## paphreek (May 15, 2010)

Great crosses, Ron!:clap:


----------

